# Port aransas



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Any of you guys fish the port a jetties? Thinking of hitting them this weekend since I'll be tree anyways.. Any reports of tarpon around the rocks? Thanks


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Eric, check the Alamo Fly Fishers board. There is a group that ferry over to the North Jetty for overnighters on a regular basis. you might pick up some information from them. Several of the members also post on facebook.

http://www.alamoflyfishers.org/


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Plenty of the usual... Jacks, kings, tarpon. Fish the north if you can.


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

*tarpon are there*

I was out there on the 3rd when the conditions laid down and the water looked better on the north jetty, but the tarpon were still rolling around the channel side of the south. I walked all the way out to the end, watched tarpon roll, had some smacks chase my surf candy but turn away at the end. No real bait crashing going on, and then this happened.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice jump! Congrats!


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*tarpon*

TXyaker, congrats & what kind of fly did that tarpon eat?


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome video sequence TXyakker


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Niceeeeee! Bow to the king


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

hooked it on a #2 tarpon toad. Greenish body and yellow marabou, with a chart. bunny tail that I tied up. 

Yea, i definitely forgot to bow to the king!! I hooked that thing and my brain shorted out, as it was the first tarpon i've encountered in over 5 years. Last time I hooked and landed one out of Key West, i was actually fishing for them with a guide so I was mentally ready, haha. This time it was like a gamble, and I definitely wasn't mentally ready!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

understandable. id take those few seconds and short hook up anytime.


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

That's awesome man. I actually decided to head further south so south padre instead. I landedt first tarpon from the rocks on a white and olive clouser on a 1/0 600sp hook. He wasn't a monster but I was still excited. I threw bunnies and toads all morning but the old faithful clouser is what he ended up taking


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

I also landed two of these guys which was pretty exciting. First ones ever on the fly


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice fish. I can't wait until I get the chance to target silver kings on the fly.


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice work man, snook AND poons on the fly!! Guess i'll have to tie some larger clousers to add to my jetty box now.... haha


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

That is really awesome!! Congrats!! So envious.

Might need to make a run down south to try my luck. Were you using a slow sinking fly line while fishing the jetties?


----------

